# Cancelling a Westgate lakes Resorts Timeshare - Need Help



## julianna (Apr 19, 2014)

Like other users in this forum, I did the big mistake of buying a timeshare with Westgate Resorts in April 12 2014.  Luckily I'm in the 10 days rescission period.
Thanks to this forum I already sent a bunch of letters to different addresses I found here, because I could not find the "secret pocket"mentioned in many threads here. The thing is, not having the contract, I'm not sure if the address I sent the letter is the correct one.  

Does anyone have a copy of that contract?
I sent an Express mail and a certified letter to the address

Westgate LTD
2801 Old Winter Garden Rd
Ocoee Florida 34761

This letter arrived to Ocoee and now is mysteriously in Orlando again.  It was supposed to be next day.  Is this address right? I called the resort and no one wants to give me the address. I will appreciate if someone can confirm because my canceling period is ending.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 19, 2014)

Looks like the right address to me. You'll know for sure when you get a call from some weasel trying to save the sale by offering you deals, threatening to keep your deposit if you cancel, and telling you your reason for cancelling isn't good enough.

Don't answer the call. No good will come from talking to them. Just know that they got it, and you have the receipt that it was sent.

Glad you found TUG in time. We've saved buyers millions of dollars by instructing them to rescind- as you have done.

Welcome to TUG!

Jim


----------



## julianna (Apr 20, 2014)

*Update*

The letter was received.  Apparently, there was a delay for Good Friday. 
They have not called me yet.  
By the way, Happy Easter!


----------



## julianna (Jun 16, 2014)

Update! 
Sorry I didn't update before. My contract was cancelled. They refunded me the deposit in two weeks. They even sent me a letter like a month after they received my letter informing about the cancellation. Now I rest assured thaks to this forum.  Now let's rent!! 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## carl2591 (Jun 20, 2014)

*WestGate Resort Orlando Florida, David Siegel*

You are one of the lucky ones.. think about how many people were in teh same sales pit you were and how many times you heard the PA system go off announcing " Mr and Mrs Smuck of Smuck town are NEW OWNERS" and every one clapps and cheers etc.. 

pat your self on the back for seeing the light. Now if you actually do a search on westgate and specifically David Siegel the owner you will see the 70,000 SF house he is building in Orlando with your money..  But thanks to TUG you are not a part of his dreams you are now a nightmare. 

I found this video about West Gate and how they are treating an owner.

http://www.wftv.com/videos/news/westgate-fines-timeshare-owner-4k-over-t-shirt/vCF7y/

this show the depth people like Siegel an companies like WestGate go to for intimidation of people that don't agree with them. 

http://gawker.com/5950189/the-ceo-w...tened-to-fire-his-employees-if-obamas-elected

here is another reason to avoid WestGate,, not the fact he hates Obama but the fact he threatened to FIRE all employees is he (obama) got elected.. well guess what Siegel is doing so much better than he was several year ago the house is almost complete. 

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/lifesty...-construction-resumes-on-biggest-house-in-us/

the mahogany door are costing 4 millions dollars alone.. think about that 4 million for doors.. 

If you buy a timeshare at WestGate property you are helping this scumbag. Tell everyone you know to NEVER buy a time share form this slimeball.  

just watch the movie "Queen of Versiallies" to see the truth on these people. 

getting off soap box..


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jun 20, 2014)

The documentary doesn't even cover the worst parts. In some ways it glorifies them.


----------



## denyel (Jul 23, 2014)

*Canceling WestGate over 10 days*

Hello everyone!

I made the same mistake of everyone had done in buying a WG timeshare!!!

The problem is: I bought the timeshare in May-2014, and now I can see how newbie I am. I need an advice about what can I do in this situation.

I think I cannot cancel anymore, right? (I am over the 10 first days)
What can I do? If I just stop to pay, what can happen with me? (PS: I'm from Brazil. I'm worried about what can happen if I stop to pay and go to USA again)

I guess a lot of people have this problem. Please..HELP!!!

Thank you!!!


Daniel from Brazil


----------



## theo (Jul 24, 2014)

denyel said:


> I think I cannot cancel anymore, right? (I am over the 10 first days)



Correct. It's now more than two months later and certainly much too late to rescind (cancel).



> What can I do? If I just stop to pay, what can happen with me? (PS: I'm from Brazil. I'm worried about what can happen if I stop to pay and go to USA again)



Because you live in Brazil, if you stop paying Westgate (which is certainly an idea worth considering very seriously) there is *nothing* Westgate can do besides foreclose. You will lose the "ownership" and you will lose your deposit and you will lose any and all money that you have paid since making your original purchase in May. 
However, such a Westgate foreclosure would have  absolutely no bearing on your ability to travel to / from the U.S. in the future. 

If you make the choice to stop paying, consider informing Westgate of that decision in writing, giving them the option (and the motivation) to initiate foreclosure sooner rather than later. After all, they will simply sell it all over again to someone else after your foreclosure. However, this is entirely your own personal decision to make.


----------

